# Used 926 oxe



## kaddy75 (12 mo ago)

I'm looking to upgrade from an old MTD. There's a Toro 926 oxe for $750 , looks to be in excellent condition. Is this worth it? Thanks for any insights.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ask for the 5-digit model number (most likely starting with 3) and the serial number if possible. A picture of the unit would be helpful too.

For instance, if it was a Toro 38861, it would be from the 2012 model year. IMO, that would not be a great price at $750 even if it was in excellent condition.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Got Pics Or A Link To It??????????????*


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Not a steal-of-a-deal, but probably OK if the machine was ready to go with no issues. You should compare to same/similar machines in your area. I've seen them as low as $400 (needing some TLC) and as high as $900 (ready to go).


----------



## kaddy75 (12 mo ago)

I waited to long to put in an offer, second in line , it sold. Looking at a used Ariens 28 Sho , I'm just not sure I want it over a toro.


----------

